# My first Orbea



## andym (Oct 4, 2005)

I bought my first Orbea a little over a week ago and wow, what a ride. Its a Lobular 100 with Dura Ace components. I'm guessing weight is in the 17lbs range. I bought it from a guy that built it up rode it 3 times and parked it to ride his mountain bike. Coming off of a late 90's GT that weighed in around 24.5lbs I can feel a big difference. My biggest concern was changing from a triple to a double since we have some big mountains in the area. In my first week on the bike I've already climbed 2 of the 3 big ones. Sure there was a little more suffering with the bigger gears but doesn't a certain amount of suffering define a ride?


----------



## 0119 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Very Pretty....*

Love the green/silver/black paint scheme, is that a 05 or 06 paint scheme?


----------



## andym (Oct 4, 2005)

0119 said:


> Love the green/silver/black paint scheme, is that a 05 or 06 paint scheme?


That is a 05 frame. I thought I should mention the reason for the mismatched tires. On my 2nd ride on it I tore a sidewall. Suprisingly it didn't go flat on the ride, I just noticed it the night before my next ride. I had the Maxxis tire on my old bike and swapped it over for the ride. I'm debating on whether to mount another Michelin in its place.


----------

